Ask HN: How do you static scan your JSX / ES6 / TypeScript code? - relaunched
======
koolba
A basic tslint setup goes a long way to catch things like unhandled promises:
[https://palantir.github.io/tslint/](https://palantir.github.io/tslint/)

